
Why is East Asian earwax different from black and white people’s earwax? - masonic
https://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/9939/why-is-asian-earwax-different-from-black-and-white-peoples-earwax/
======
leeale10
I've wondered the same! Earwax has been a proxy to categorize race in U.S.
history. What is Latinx, or American Indian earwax like?

~~~
forkLding
Isnt Latin a very general term, as in you could have mixed Native, Black or
White ethnic heritage.

